# Ordering Packaged Bees



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I know this topic has been discussed often enough, but it's that time of year again. It has been many years since I've ordered packaged bees, and I've had some problems with the place I used to get mine from, so I'm interested in hearing from folks on here about suppliers and what type of bees you like. I've always bought Italians, but I'm open for suggestions.

I am in Virginia, and I'm currently starting over. I lost all my hives to whatever was killing them off a couple of years ago. I'm starting small this time, with two brand new (still in the box) hives and I need to fill them. Obviously, productivity is good, but not critical. Mite resistance, over wintering, and temperament are a little more important. What are your thoughts?


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

I always recommend getting locally-raised bees, with nucs preferable to packages. Get in touch with a bee club and ask who produces nucs locally and who they recommend.
http://www.virginiabeekeepers.org/association_map.htm


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We purchase 'locally' (60+ mile drive to pick up)...I guess in Oregon 'shipping' bees isn't an option.
We have Italian (AGRESSIVE girls...we love them anyway) this year we're picking up Carniolan, because they are a more suitable breed for our climate.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

There's GOT to be someone in your area raising bees. Find out the local bee club president and shoot him/her an email. Bees that have been bred in the area really are great. They've adapted to the variables in weather and only the healthy survive. 

Otherwise...We've had Italians, local "black bees", and carniolan. We've always gotten the most honey te first year from the Italians...but they're hard to overwinter up here. I think it was the carniolan that glued their hives so tightly together that I had to get out a saw...MAN those girls were persistent! 

You might find some good sources down in Florida, and shipping would be light.


----------

